# Ignore Zone1 prefix tags on this Forum.



## flacaltenn

In a series of emails to TAG all the titles prefixes for Zone1 forums,  we requested that the Breaking News prefix BE REMOVED.  Looks like they DID that but got carried away with the cute green Z1 tags.  

Until this gets fixed, if you create a thread here --* please look for the PREFIX dialogue showing the Green ZOne 1 tag and MOVE the selector to "NO PREFIX".*   That'll work until we find which resort the USMB Gurus are rehabbing at.


----------



## deannalw

I was already ignoring it.

Just kidding!

Kinda


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Great - now remove it from race relations so the one person that has ruined the entire Race Relations forum can go back to getting beat up.


----------



## toobfreak

flacaltenn said:


> In a series of emails to TAG all the titles prefixes for Zone1 forums,  we requested that the Breaking News prefix BE REMOVED.  Looks like they DID that but got carried away with the cute green Z1 tags.
> 
> Until this gets fixed, if you create a thread here --* please look for the PREFIX dialogue showing the Green ZOne 1 tag and MOVE the selector to "NO PREFIX".*   That'll work until we find which resort the USMB Gurus are rehabbing at.



You don't like the tags?  And here I thought you folks were finally taking my suggestion I offered you a couple years ago.  I bet since you put those tags up, zone rule violations are down.

I was hoping you'd put a zone tag up for all zone 1 threads.  Really not necessary for any of the others as the rule-restrictions for other zones drop exponentially.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Oh hell! Make Breaking News Zone 1 *two.*

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## BackAgain

flacaltenn said:


> In a series of emails to TAG all the titles prefixes for Zone1 forums,  we requested that the Breaking News prefix BE REMOVED.  Looks like they DID that but got carried away with the cute green Z1 tags.
> 
> Until this gets fixed, if you create a thread here --* please look for the PREFIX dialogue showing the Green ZOne 1 tag and MOVE the selector to "NO PREFIX".*   That'll work until we find which resort the USMB Gurus are rehabbing at.


Or, regardless of forum, just treat every post as sacred and assume that dissing any stupid, retarded or silly things said in any and every OP is verboten.  

Remember: free speech doesn’t necessarily mean anything any more. 😁


----------



## FJB

Thanks again for clearing this up.  (I brought it up in an announcements' thread for those of you who haven't seen it yet.)


----------



## peacefan

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 660238
> 
> Oh hell! Make Breaking News Zone 1 *two.*
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


Looking at new with sunglasses or blinders on is f9olish to begin with. Very foolish, even.


----------



## flacaltenn

iamwhatiseem said:


> Great - now remove it from race relations so the one person that has ruined the entire Race Relations forum can go back to getting beat up.



Aren't you capable of setting them straight BY THE RULES?  Might take more effort than actually physically beating someone tho.  And you're not obliged to work at correcting anyone.  Just stay OUT if personal conflict is your ONLY TOOL....


----------



## beautress

BackAgain said:


> Or, regardless of forum, just treat every post as sacred and assume that dissing any stupid, retarded or silly things said in any and every OP is verboten.
> 
> Remember: free speech doesn’t necessarily mean anything any more. 😁


Free Speech? Wazzat? If you say something someone in particular dislikes, you get told to "STFU!" And they tell you that so they can say something far worse than what you said. Furthermore, I am low on soap because I gave it all away to the big mouth singers who are brainwashed to think that the "truth is optional" by using an epithet to obfuscate the strength of the actuated truth. Somehow telling the truth if one is a conservative has conveniently been allayed as "lying" by the far left. The intention is to place steelies in the path of anyone accused of lying. And even though the truth is being told, the metal marbles can induce a fall into the same trap the socialized opponent is in per a surreal impediment. Only encomium is acceptable to the Pelosian left.


----------



## iceberg

You know who's causing the problems. 

Ban em for a week n go from there. Trying to find ways to make them stop baiting has zero hope of success.


----------



## BackAgain

beautress said:


> Free Speech? Wazzat? If you say something someone in particular dislikes, you get told to "STFU!" And they tell you that so they can say something far worse than what you said. Furthermore, I am low on soap because I gave it all away to the big mouth singers who are brainwashed to think that the "truth is optional" by using an epithet to obfuscate the strength of the actuated truth. Somehow telling the truth if one is a conservative has conveniently been allayed as "lying" by the far left. The intention is to place steelies in the path of anyone accused of lying. And even though the truth is being told, the metal marbles can induce a fall into the same trap the socialized opponent is in per a surreal impediment. Only encomium is acceptable to the Pelosian left.


I’m pretty sure we agree.


----------

